# الصفحة الرسمية للميكاترونكس على الفيس بووك



## mechatronics1 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذة الصفحة الرسمية هندسة الميكاترونكس على الفيس بووك
رابط الصفحة من هنا
 http://www.facebook.com/Mechatronics1
الصفحة تحتوي على كتب الكترونية و مشاريع و مقاطع فيديو و كل ما يتعلق بهندسة الميكاترونكس

هذا مقطع فيديو اعلان للصفحة
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AMAvuwMXIs

------------------------

Mechatronics page on Facebook
http://www.facebook.com/Mechatronics1
Mechatronics is the combination of Mechanical engineering, Electronic engineering, Computer engineering, Software engineering, Control engineering, and Systems Design engineering, moreover to design, and manufacture useful products 
This page of Mechatronics Engineering on facebook is to share the information , ideas , projects and so on ...
This page of Mechatronics is for the Mechatronics Engineering , future students , Moreover for the people who are Robotics Engineering , Mechanical Engineering, Electronic Engineering , Software and hardware Engineering or for the people who like the technology in 
We will use videos , E-books , pictures and audio files ...

This group for the Mechatronics engineering , future students , Moreover for everybody who like Mechatronics or robotics , mechanical , electronic , software hardware or the technology in general ​


----------



## اسد نينوى (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مشششششششششششكور


----------



## mogtaba (18 فبراير 2012)

يديك العافية


----------



## فارس ارديسات (20 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## شهاب السامعي (8 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## badawi2 (12 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.mohamed gamal (17 أكتوبر 2012)

متشكر جدا على الصفحة افادتنى فعلا واستمر فى تقديم حاجات مفيدة


----------

